# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Photography >  Need Help with Hybrid Photos

## bioteacher

Hi all,
 I'm writing an article on species hybridization, both natural and commercial, in the herp hobby. I do not own any hybrids... aside from a Diamond-Coastal Intergrade, but that is a stretch as they are subspecies of one-another.

I'm looking for any high quality photos of herp hybrids (amphibs, lizards, snakes, etc.) or if you live nearby (I'm in Poughkeepsie, NY) a chance to come and photograph your herps. Oh course you, or your company, will get full credit for the animal(s) or the photo(s) (if you took them).

Please send any photos or opportunities to photograph your animals to: ccarillephoto@gmail.com

Thanks!
Chris

----------

